# CSS Dedicated Server Tickrate



## Ross_uk

hey all just got a new dedi up and running yesterday, got everything installed and running fine apart from a tickrate problem.

command line example "C:\\Servers\\azoiccssmatch\\srcds.exe -console -game cstrike +map de_dust -maxplayers 13 -autoupdate -port 27085 -tickrate 100"

so it should be forced to 100 but its stuck on 64/66 tick. any ideas why?

many thanks Ross_uK


----------



## thornygravy

hmm, maybe your connection can't handle 100? dunno.


----------



## Ross_uk

its inside a data centre with a dedicated line, cant remember the speeds but trust me its high enough lol.


----------



## Limes

Copy the following:

Code:



Code:


C:Serversazoiccssmatchsrcds.exe -console -game cstrike -autoupdate +fps_max 0 -tickrate 100 +map de_dust -port 27085 -maxplayers 13

Don't put " in. See if that works. Additionally check the server.cfg to ensure that the max rate isn't locked at 66 instead of 100.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

/sigh

Dude - keep the tickrate on 66.

Tickrate of 100 is a gimmick. As quoted by Valve, the developers themselves.
Tickrate is the "virtual bandwidth/connectivity" of the users connect to the server. The higher the number, the more bandwidth is used. The bandwidth helps bullet registration so it hits targets dead on. The ONLY #s that make a difference are 33-66. Anything above 66 won't do anything or benefit anyone. Infact, it can even slow your server down. How? Because CSS users all have their rates default set to 33-66 tickrates. If players do not custom set their rates to specific #s - then they will infact be SLOWER on anything above 66 tick.

So - keep it on 66.


----------



## Limes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28* 
/sigh

Dude - keep the tickrate on 66.

Tickrate of 100 is a gimmick. As quoted by Valve, the developers themselves.
Tickrate is the "virtual bandwidth/connectivity" of the users connect to the server. The higher the number, the more bandwidth is used. The bandwidth helps bullet registration so it hits targets dead on. The ONLY #s that make a difference are 33-66. Anything above 66 won't do anything or benefit anyone. Infact, it can even slow your server down. How? Because CSS users all have their rates default set to 33-66 tickrates. If players do not custom set their rates to specific #s - then they will infact be SLOWER on anything above 66 tick.

So - keep it on 66.

It does benefit? I used to play on a 20 slot 100tic, now I own a 66tic server, there IS a difference in registry. Plus I have heard many people tell me its easier to surf on a 66tic than a 100tic, so there is a difference.


----------



## Galio

i have a server but my tickrate is at 33!!! how i can put it to 66 or 100???

(its a zombie mod server its steam (server))


----------



## Pooping^fish

Add -tickrate to the launch paramaters as above.
And you need to up the max server rates. sv_maxcmdrate 101 sv_maxupdaterate 101
and use sv_mincmrate and sv_minupdaterate to keep kids from rate hacking.


----------



## Mobsta21

While we are on the subject does anyone know to to make A Dedicated server into a PRIVATE ONe. im having some diffucultys so if anyone can help me out message me or just post on this thread.


----------

